# Christmas Stealth Deals



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Running out of gift ideas - we got some great deals on at the moment.










Buy Online - http://kayakspecialists.com.au/shop/christmas-specials


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

cjbfisher said:


> Dennis,
> Do you offer a gift wrapping service?


I can for some of the smaller items - pm me what you want and I ll let you know what can be done.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Good deals, I passed this on to a few blokes. 
New Evo 430 for under 2K is a nice buy


----------

